# 400 Intake gasket installation questions



## JesseLyon (Sep 13, 2020)

Hey all, bit of a newb question here....Im putting together a tri-power intake for my '65 GTO (with a '69 400 engine) with the gasket I recevied from Ames, and noticing the middle opening on the new gasket is quite a bit larger then the actual port in the head. Is this a problem? (do I have the wrong gasket?)

Also, those pink/orange locater tabs that hold the gasket in place...Im assuming its ok to bolt the intake down right over them (how else would you get them out), but just wanted to make sure before I made a stupid mistake.

Thanks in advance! 
JL


----------



## JesseLyon (Sep 13, 2020)

Apologies, realized this was posted in the wrong section, but I dont see a way to delete the post.


----------

